# Mexico City Internet Options



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

New issue! (I promise, really I do, to post something more positive soon...)

I need home Internet access (as who doesn't these days). I thought to avoid CableVision's "bundled" package of cable Tv, phone, and Internet, because I don't like or want cable TV. (For visual entertainment, I watch everything on DVD.) So I got a cell phone at Telmex (which cost 2,819 pesos, Motorola 3-G XT 1032, pretty nice phone), and purchased the Internet Telcel Amigo "Consumo Alto" 30-day paquete for an additional 399 pesos, so I could use the cell phone Internet signal to connect my Vaio laptop and my iPad to the Internet, too.

It's not going to work. First of all: Even with the phone sitting right next to the other devices, the connection frequently goes out on both the laptop and the iPad. Second: In one day, I have used 29.2% of my allotted Internet connection time for the 30-day period. Holy moley! So when I've used up this package (which may be by tonight!), I obviously won't renew it. I'll just purchase prepaid minutes for the phone, which I scarcely ever use but is good to have.

So back to Square One on the Internet. What do people suggest?

I do understand that trial-and-error is the norm in this situation. So I'm not put out by it, I just want to find my best option.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The cable company package does include TV, of course. But, they cannot make you watch it. However, you might enjoy CNN once in a while.
Telmex can give you a package that is just telephone (land line) and DSL internet, which we find quite satisfactory at 389 pesos per month.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> The cable company package does include TV, of course. But, they cannot make you watch it. However, you might enjoy CNN once in a while.
> Telmex can give you a package that is just telephone (land line) and DSL internet, which we find quite satisfactory at 389 pesos per month.


The Telmex package sounds OK, and I have seen it advertised. A few questions:

(1) Is the Internet usage unlimited, or do additional fees kick in above a certain level of usage?

(2) Is there (much of) a fee for the DSL modem and its installation?

(3) Is having the installation done one of those incredible hassles (which is to say, you have to set aside a whole day to wait for the installer to show up)?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Telmex can give you a package that is just telephone (land line) and DSL internet, which we find quite satisfactory at 389 pesos per month.


That's what I've had since moving here, and it has worked out well for me too.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

PatrickMurtha said:


> The Telmex package sounds OK, and I have seen it advertised. A few questions:
> 
> (1) Is the Internet usage unlimited, or do additional fees kick in above a certain level of usage?
> 
> ...


I advise against Telmex. It is popular just because Telmex has a virtual monopoly on telephone service and many people just add the internet. However, Telcel is near the bottom as far as connection speeds. Netflix posts a page listing the average connection speeds for the various services in Mexico. The advantage of this comparison is that it is a consistent base across all the providers. The absolute numbers don't mean much, but the relative speeds of the carriers do.

AXTEL - XTREMO 3.24 
Megacable 2.62
Cablemás 2.56
CABLEVISION 2.43
TELNOR 2.22
Telmex 1.90
AXTEL - ACCESO UNIVERSAL 0.79

Mexico ISP Speed Index Results| Netflix ISP Speed Index

I have Megacable and consistently get 25 Mbps download and 1 Mbps upload. Today's numbers are 19.6 and 1.9. The nominal figure they promise on the bill is 15 Mbps, so they are doing better than promised. The highest rated provider is Axtel, but their Extremo service is close to $1000 pesos/month, and their basic service is cheap but slow.

The last time I checked Telcel was promising 5 Mbps and delivering 2 or 3 Mbps. That may have changed. Unless you want a landline telephone and don't care how slow your internet service is, there is no reason to add to Carlos Slim's fortune.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

That is very useful information about the connection speeds, thanks. I wonder (and need to research) whether any of the companies in the mid-2 range in your list offer Internet ALONE, without the cable TV bundled. 

I had looked at Axtel's Extremo service, but it is quite expensive as you say. Someone on another board mentioned TotalPlay.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

PatrickMurtha said:


> That is very useful information about the connection speeds, thanks. I wonder (and need to research) whether any of the companies in the mid-2 range in your list offer Internet ALONE, without the cable TV bundled.
> 
> I had looked at Axtel's Extremo service, but it is quite expensive as you say. Someone on another board mentioned TotalPlay.


You cannot get cable internet without cable tv. The reason I have been given for this is that basic cable TV is on the cable and they cannot filter it out. I don't even have a TV set, so I just ignore the fact that I am paying for a service that I don't use.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

(1) Is the Internet usage unlimited?.....YES
(2) Is there (much of) a fee for the DSL modem and its installation?......NO

(3) Sometimes.....Mañana.

We have had Telmex phone service since 2002 and DSL since 2004. Excellent service over all that time, once the initial installation connections were made solid from our home to the sub-station a few blocks away.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> You cannot get cable internet without cable tv. The reason I have been given for this is that basic cable TV is on the cable and they cannot filter it out. I don't even have a TV set, so I just ignore the fact that I am paying for a service that I don't use.


This is true for analog TV cable, however, if it is digital cable, a modem is needed so you should be able to get Internet only. That is, if the vendor wishes it to be.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

They don‘t; probably because analog TV is, I assume, still on the cable too.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

I have Megacable in Leon, with Internet, no phone. The Internet is 5, I believe(maybe 3), but is ok for my needs. Not many channels,(24?), but only wife watches much. 249p per month. They didn't offer this to me at the office, got it at a Bodega A.

My download is 2.87 and upload is .5, just checked.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

coondawg said:


> I have Megacable in Leon, with Internet, no phone. The Internet is 5, I believe(maybe 3), but is ok for my needs. Not many channels,(24?), but only wife watches much. 249p per month. They didn't offer this to me at the office, got it at a Bodega A.
> 
> My download is 2.87 and upload is .5, just checked.


Interesting. I have Megacable in Guadalajara. I pay more than twice as much as you do ($559) and I thought I had the cheapest plan. However, I do get much faster service both up and down (19.6 and 1.9, measured an hour ago). I have no idea what channels might be on the cable, because, as I said earlier, I have no TV. I also purchased initially at a Megacable stand inside Bodega Aurrera about 5 years ago.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

I have Megacable here in Xalapa. I just measured my speeds and I get 12.92 down and 2.76 up and that is with a 15Mbps package. I also have the Básico Plus TV package for a total of 729.00


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

TundraGreen said:


> Interesting. I have Megacable in Guadalajara. I pay more than twice as much as you do ($559) and I thought I had the cheapest plan. However, I do get much faster service both up and down (19.6 and 1.9, measured an hour ago). I have no idea what channels might be on the cable, because, as I said earlier, I have no TV. I also purchased initially at a Megacable stand inside Bodega Aurrera about 5 years ago.


I would think that you can get much better prices now. They are not going to offer you the most economical, you have to squeeze it out of them. 
Here, in Leon, I can get 10 upload, with basic package and no phone for 329p. We decided on the cheaPER AND IT'S OK.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

coondawg said:


> I would think that you can get much better prices now. They are not going to offer you the most economical, you have to squeeze it out of them.
> Here, in Leon, I can get 10 upload, with basic package and no phone for 329p. We decided on the cheaPER AND IT'S OK.


I have seen the specials advertised, but they only apply to new accounts. I guess I could threaten to leave if they don't reduce the cost.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

TundraGreen said:


> I have seen the specials advertised, but they only apply to new accounts. I guess I could threaten to leave if they don't reduce the cost.


Just checked with wife, 30 channels, 3 Mbps Internet (2.87 & 0.5). She says she gets all her Telenovelas, and 4-5 channels of english movies. Maybe you would just have to cancel and get new contract, most contracts are for a min. of 6 months. Check it out sometime.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

coondawg said:


> Just checked with wife, 30 channels, 3 Mbps Internet (2.87 & 0.5). She says she gets all her Telenovelas, and 4-5 channels of english movies. Maybe you would just have to cancel and get new contract, most contracts are for a min. of 6 months. Check it out sometime.


I have no desire to go back to those speeds. If I could get my current speeds more cheaply I wouldn't complain. I didn't sign any contract. It has always been month to month.


----------



## lhpdiver (Jul 30, 2014)

PatrickMurtha said:


> New issue! (I promise, really I do, to post something more positive soon...)
> 
> I need home Internet access (as who doesn't these days). I thought to avoid CableVision's "bundled" package of cable Tv, phone, and Internet, because I don't like or want cable TV. (For visual entertainment, I watch everything on DVD.) So I got a cell phone at Telmex (which cost 2,819 pesos, Motorola 3-G XT 1032, pretty nice phone), and purchased the Internet Telcel Amigo "Consumo Alto" 30-day paquete for an additional 399 pesos, so I could use the cell phone Internet signal to connect my Vaio laptop and my iPad to the Internet, too.
> 
> ...


For cell phone I use a prepaid IUsaCell plan. I purchase 100 pesos worth of coverage per month and they roll over my unused money. I think at the moment my balance is something like 1500 pesos. My coverage is very good. Often when we are with someone with Telcel and their phone can't get a signal we use my cell and it works fine.

Last year we had fiber internet from Telmex. That was incredible. Now we have Telmex DSL. When I run Speedtest the numbers are lousy BUT I have 2 bridged routers in the house and go through a US based VPN to access Netflix wireless-ly through a Roku stick and have absolutely no problems. I also have Vonage and have no issues.

Our TV is through Sky. Everyone warned us that reception would be terrible in bad weather - but that has never been the case. 

We live in Cuernavaca.


----------



## Schort (Aug 9, 2014)

I know I'm far away from you, but I was forced into Telmex as Cablemas was too far from my home.

Telmex started out at 5mb down and .5mb up. For some reason, it recently changed to 9-10 mb down and .7-.8 up with no request on my part. Short story, I've been happy with the reliability and my friends with Cablemas seems to have many more problems than I. Theirs is cheaper, but more problems for sure.

I don't "like" Telmex just because of their allowed to be a monopoly for so long on the backs of so many, but their service is ok...


----------

